# Duration drag



## drums4jay (Jul 26, 2010)

I wanted to get some thoughts about preventing or at least minimizing drag while using Duration exterior satin. We use Duration on all our exteriors and can't seem to find a way to prevent dragging. We usually use 1/2 the recommended amount of Floetrol per gallon since most of our jobs are 1 coaters and we don't want to thin the paint too much. We paint in the shade as much as possible, while moving quickly and try to get off of it ASAP. The areas we're having the most trouble with are the fascia and rake boards...not too much problems with smaller areas that we can brush quickly or roll on and brush out. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Forget Duration and use A100.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

It is what it is. Everything goes on different. You just gotta learn to work with it. Kinda like BM's "Aura". A slight learning curve, but a great product.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Only way i got duration to work for me was to move, you have to be quick and you cant overbrush it. Or you can spray it


----------



## ProBrush (Aug 11, 2008)

I've had the same problems you mention. I simply am not going to use it anymore. If I need to use SW I will use Resilience.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I used to use Duration on most of my exteriors but have since moved on to BM products.
I believe they are better and less expensive.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

ProBrush said:


> I've had the same problems you mention. I simply am not going to use it anymore. If I need to use SW I will use Resilience.


 Thats even worse!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

ProBrush said:


> I've had the same problems you mention. I simply am not going to use it anymore. If I need to use SW I will use Resilience.


 To me thats even worse to apply.You really have to go at neck break speed!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

"Duration"-what a drag!:whistling2:


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

The only product I still use from SW is pm 200 for ceilings and super semi for trim. All interior. BM is reeling me in and I like there products better than SW.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't care for the promar family.


----------



## ProBrush (Aug 11, 2008)

mudbone said:


> To me thats even worse to apply.You really have to go at neck break speed!


 I haven't used Resilience yet. Another painter who does a lot of work says that is his go to SW product. I have a big exterior coming I was going to use it on. Maybe I need to reconsider and try and talk them into BM.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

ProBrush said:


> I haven't used Resilience yet. Another painter who does a lot of work says that is his go to SW product. I have a big exterior coming I was going to use it on. Maybe I need to reconsider and try and talk them into BM.


Unless its going to rain, or there is a chance of rain there really isnt too much of a point in using resilience. Its sets up quicker..better off using superpaint on a sunny day for the cost.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Duration does drag a lot. The answer to that is supposed to be "Emerald." Why don't they just improve Duration? They would rather get more for Emerald if you will pay for it. Its the SW way! Resilience dries much to fast for our liking. Has its place I guess.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

ttd said:


> Duration does drag a lot. The answer to that is supposed to be "Emerald." Why don't they just improve Duration? They would rather get more for Emerald if you will pay for it. Its the SW way! Resilience dries much to fast for our liking. Has its place I guess.


 Yes on the shelf by itself!


----------



## ProBrush (Aug 11, 2008)

I have the job already and spec'd Resilience. The job is the Headmasters house at a private school and there is no shade to speak of. I got the job because it is the focal point for the school's celebrations and they know I do a good job. The school is in a buying program with SW so they get very good pricing. 
I agree that you need to have an open mind with your suppliers. They are ultimately in sales and want to move 'their' products. That being said if you have a great relationship with your supplier, like I do with my BM store, you are going to be loyal. Not saying that they have everything I need, or the best deals, but I trust them and they are pretty knowledgeable about most things.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

ProBrush said:


> I have the job already and spec'd Resilience. The job is the Headmasters house at a private school and there is no shade to speak of. I got the job because it is the focal point for the school's celebrations and they know I do a good job. The school is in a buying program with SW so they get very good pricing.
> I agree that you need to have an open mind with your suppliers. They are ultimately in sales and want to move 'their' products. That being said if you have a great relationship with your supplier, like I do with my BM store, you are going to be loyal. Not saying that they have everything I need, or the best deals, but I trust them and they are pretty knowledgeable about most things.


 Its hard to be loyal when their getting royal!


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I've never had a problem with Duration and I use alot of it. It's my go-to exterior paint! I typically spray and back brush the siding and brush/roll the trim. I've had customers comment on how smooth the flat looks and how amazing the hide is. like Aura well enough, and I do use it sometimes, just not as much as Duration. I don't think Aura fills in rough edges as well as Duration.


----------



## icecold (Apr 27, 2012)

I found that using latex extender and water,on the duration, gives you a little less drag, but still needs to work fast and out the sun.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

icecold said:


> I found that using latex extender and water,on the duration, gives you a little less drag, but still needs to work fast and out the sun.


I'm sure SW will uphold their warranty after doing that.:no:


----------



## Jay's (Jun 15, 2012)

behr ultra goes on smooth, has great hide, and has excellent adhesion. Its quite affordable with the pro painter program. What more can you ask for? It beats duration hands down.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Jay's said:


> behr ultra goes on smooth, has great hide, and has excellent adhesion. Its quite affordable with the pro painter program. What more can you ask for? It beats duration hands down.


:ban:


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I've never really understood why painters use SW. All the painters I worked for going back to the 80s never used the stuff. Only really big commercial or High volume low quality residential uses their products. The few products I use of theirs turned out to be stolen formulas from the P&L acquisition. Deckscapes is a Pratt&Lambert product.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Jay's said:


> behr ultra goes on smooth, has great hide, and has excellent adhesion. Its quite affordable with the pro painter program. What more can you ask for? It beats duration hands down.


 Both-Hands down and hands up!:notworthy:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

plainpainter said:


> I've never really understood why painters use SW. All the painters I worked for going back to the 80s never used the stuff. Only really big commercial or High volume low quality residential uses their products. The few products I use of theirs turned out to be stolen formulas from the P&L acquisition. Deckscapes is a Pratt&Lambert product.


Im residential and use Sherwin-Williams Paints. I can assure you there is absolutely nothing "Low Quality" about my work


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Not a lover of Duration with a roller, but spraying it on is another thing!, spray the duration and use the super on the brush work, or Kwal Ambassador? I like that here.


----------

